# Imelda May at the Grammys



## Chocks away (3 Feb 2010)

Did anyone else see and hear the beautiful chanteuse from Dublin's Liberties sing How High The Moon with Jeff Beck? This Rockabilly baby is destined for the stratosphere. Have her Love Tattoo and it is one of the best CDs (of that genre) for years.


----------



## RMCF (3 Feb 2010)

Another fan here. Excellent album.

Good to hear artists like this in a music world filled with mediocrity and talent show winners.


----------



## DrMoriarty (3 Feb 2010)

+1. Catch it here if you missed it.

That's one rockin' mama.


----------



## Lex Foutish (3 Feb 2010)

Never heard of her. Watched The Doc's link (thanks) but I have to say that kind of stuff leaves me stone cold. I wonder if she wasn't Irish, would we be making such a fuss? Still, I hope she continues to do well in her career.


----------



## Capt. Beaky (4 Feb 2010)

I've heard her sing and she IS good. She covers Brown Eyed Handsome Man in a way that would make you get up and shake yo booty Lex. You still play Jo Mc and The Dixies?


----------



## Graham_07 (4 Feb 2010)

She is brilliant. Put her & Jack L on the same stage maybe ?


----------



## Caveat (4 Feb 2010)

Graham_07 said:


> Jack L


 
Now *there's* a huge underrated Irish talent. It baffles me why he isn't massive.  Apparently he's bigger in other countries though e.g. France.

Imelda is very good alright but like Lex, it's just not my thing I suppose.


----------



## Graham_07 (4 Feb 2010)

Caveat said:


> Imelda is very good alright but like Lex, it's just not my thing I suppose.


 
Maybe it's her Jedward style hair.


----------



## purpeller (4 Feb 2010)

It's worth pointing out that what she sang at the grammys is not really her own style - it was a tribute to Les Paul and she was deliberately singing like his wife.

Her own stuff is amazing and I saw her in concert at the O2 before Christmas.  Fantastic.


----------



## Plek Trum (4 Feb 2010)

I've seen Imelda three times now (Other Voices, Electric Picnic and Dublin)  Great on stage and has a very good voice.  Wouldnt call myself a 'fan' (I happened to be at these events for different reasons) but she is definately a talent to be encouraged.  She did an excellent cover of 'Tainted Love' at EP last year.. bought the house down! 

Missed the Grammy performance though...


----------



## emaol (4 Feb 2010)

Agree with _purpeller, _the show at the O2 was great entertainment.
Her backing band are class musicians, and she's not afraid to talk to an audience, which helps an awful lot in my book.

Was that gold dress in the Grammys the same one she wore at the O2?


----------



## Arabella (4 Feb 2010)

She is a dinger. A friend and eight American work colleagues are going to see her in House Of Blues (Boston) on March 6th. Wish I was there. This lady is going to be mega and deservedly so.


----------



## MandaC (4 Feb 2010)

Graham_07 said:


> Maybe it's her Jedward style hair.



Did not know who she was until couple of months ago.  Couple of people remarked to me that I look a bit like her, so I googled her.  Must be the Jedward hair! (though mine is all the one colour)


----------



## Tinker Bell (5 Feb 2010)

Saw her sing impromptu in Camden, London a few years back and she is brilliant. Just followe her now on You Tube.


----------



## Caveat (6 Feb 2010)

MandaC said:


> Couple of people remarked to me that I look a bit like her



And you're single?!


----------



## purpeller (8 Feb 2010)

emaol said:


> Was that gold dress in the Grammys the same one she wore at the O2?



I thought it looked the same but only saw the clip on youtube.  I loved that bit at the concert where someone screamed out "I love you, Imelda" during a quiet bit of a song and after a couple of mins, she called out "I love you too, Da"!


----------

